# Picked up at August Meeting, need plant Id



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I picked up this plant at the August meeting. Does someone recognize it? As the stems grow they branch, and the leaves are green with a purple/ reddish tint to some of them.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think that's some type of luwigia(spelling?), or could be a hydro.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I was thinking that it could be Ludwgia Repens L. Arcuata. Not sure sure though, and I will definitely be keeping a sharpie marker in my pocket at all future meetings to write names on the bags I take home. lol


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I think you are correct. Ludwigia Repens var. Arcuata. It might have come out of my glass cube tank by the sink.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation Mike.


----------

